
Ask HN: How to move from sysadmin to SRE - darkwater
As a senior Linux sysadmin with 10+ years in the field, up to date with most recent techs and patterns but little programming knowledge (basically bash&#x2F;python scripting), no academic background nor CS degree, what&#x27;s the best path to aim for a true SRE position like Google&#x27;s or Facebook&#x27;s? How to learn and understand algorithms, data structures etc? Is a good idea to take a sabbatical year to dive deep in these concepts? Is there anyone on HN that took the same path and is willing to share his&#x2F;her opinions?
======
jsegura
I think that the best approach will be to do a side-project that involves lots
of development. This is your weak point if I understood properly, so my advice
is to try to improve it.

Another good option would be to get hands dirty on the source code of any big
project and try to submit changes or improvements to it.

